# At a local rib cook off .Question on something I saw ????? And want to learn more about .



## forktender (Aug 23, 2010)

Last weekend there was a local comp a few of the teams where smoking on UDS smokers.

All three of them had these Thermostatic controllers of some sort.

They where little gray boxes about half the size of a cigar box the box had a smoke temp, and a Hi and low temp limiter. They had one wire that ran into the smoke box Thermos, and two wires that ran down to a little unit on the fire box, it looked like a little fan shrouded in a small metal frame.

Which I'm sure just pushed more air into the fire box when the smoke temps got to low .

Sorry Long Winded !

What I want to know is where can I find a programmable Temp controller.?

I was told that they only cost a little over $100. But the teams where busy Plating up their food , so I didn't want to bother any of them with questions.

Thank you very much for any thing you got for me .A link would be awesome , or a p/m with a link if this would be seen as spamming the forum..........I really don't know !!!

But I want one they worked out slick !

Thanks a bunch.

Dan


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 23, 2010)

Here you go, reviewed by thenakedwhiz-

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/productreviews/stokerguru/stokerguru1.htm


----------



## hughjass (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a PID temp controller:

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=106

and a K-type thermocouple:

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=101

If you're going much more than a small computer-type fan, you'll need a relay to activate the fan.

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=9

All of these things can be bought off of ebay, too.  I think I saw a post with PID and SSR for ~$50.00

:cheers:


----------



## eman (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmmmm,

 Now that i read this ,I have a question.

 Since kcbs rules state that you can only use a source other than wood or coal only to start your fire.

 Could this be considered as using electricity ( low voltage) To maintain your fire and if so wouldn't this lead to a DQ?


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 27, 2010)

eman said:


> Hmmmmm,
> 
> Now that i read this ,I have a question.
> 
> ...


I don't believe so because they are used for temp control, via increasing or decreasing air flow, kind of like "cruise control" for the smoker.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, at least if it leads to a DQ then you can get one of those awesome Oreo Blizzards while you're there.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 27, 2010)

eman said:


> Since kcbs rules state that you can only use a source other than wood or coal only to start your fire.
> 
> Could this be considered as using electricity ( low voltage) To maintain your fire and if so wouldn't this lead to a DQ?


eman-kcbs doesn't allow bbq units that use electricity as the heat source-they won't let you use propane either which is why my GOSM is equiped with a sfb.


----------



## eman (Aug 27, 2010)

But they will allow propane (weedburner) or electric starter  to start  the fire?


----------



## forktender (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guy's ,That stoker unit is pretty much like the one the guy was using..............but cost a whole lot more the a $100.

Guess I'll have to build something on my own.

Thank you all.

Dan


----------



## bbally (Aug 29, 2010)

Stoker unit, no different then using a gasser to smoke your meat.

Pretty slick units, but take all the talent out of handling a wood fired unit.

KCBS lets them use electricity to run the things, the ruling came down so the auger driven pellets furnaces could also keep competing,  IMO stupid!  But KCBS is in it to make money and there are a lot of people using the units that come to the competitions.

Been pushing for a no electrics competition division for two years now.  Not getting anywhere, but I will.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just wondering, How did these teams that had the modified UDS's place in the Comp.?


----------

